# Play a Movie



## revroger (Jan 5, 2013)

I purchased a movie for the kindle fire just for the purpose of watching it when I was waiting for someone in a DR. office for example. I bought the movie out right and ask for it to be installed on my unit. However the movie won't play if I am not on a wifi.... Is this normal I own the movie why can't watch it where I want?... Frustrated any help would benice  roger


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sounds like it hasn't fully downloaded to your Fire.  It can take awhile for a movie to download onto the device, depending on your internet speed and the size of the movie.  Mine takes about 45 minutes to an hour.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

revroger said:


> I purchased a movie for the kindle fire just for the purpose of watching it when I was waiting for someone in a DR. office for example. I bought the movie out right and ask for it to be installed on my unit. However the movie won't play if I am not on a wifi.... Is this normal I own the movie why can't watch it where I want?... Frustrated any help would benice roger


I can stream video using my ATT connection. Not sure why you can't...maybe it's the file size. I've tried TV shows. I guess I should try a movie...

Betsy


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

You can also watch them on the web using your desktop computer at Amazon.com/Instant-Video !


----------



## runtmms (Aug 15, 2010)

I agree with the poster who says it didn't sound like it was downloaded. Downloading wasn't intuitive for me. To check if it is downloaded for my Fire 8.9" HD I do the following: (I don't know how your navigation might differ...)
From home screen choose Videos
In upper right choose Library
In the middle the options are Cloud or Device. Choose Device. 
There are additional Movies or TV options. Anything downloaded to my device is there and can be played without WiFi. If nothing is there, nothing is downloaded to the device.
To download...
At the top middle in Videos I can switch from Device back to Cloud (Or start again from Home->Videos->Library) - I have to pick either Movies or TV as applicable. 
At this point I have the option here to play (stream) or download. To download I need the hit the button that looks like an arrow pointing down into a bracket.
When completed the downloaded video appears on the Device as described above and can be played without WiFi.

Hope this helps.


----------



## aimee11 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ya, thought the problem may be didn't fully downloaded,  try downloading again.
FYI, you also could convert the DVD movies you owned to the fire with tools like Handbrake and Enolsoft DVD ripper.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Maybe your internet isnt fast enought... are you connected to your wifi as well? some video files can be pretty huge!


----------



## revroger (Jan 5, 2013)

It has been loaded for months Maybe I will try to reinstall ...Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

revroger said:


> It has been loaded for months Maybe I will try to reinstall ...Thanks for all the feedback!


That might be the issue as well. Periodically the Fire likes to check in with AMazon and verify the license. If it's been on your Fire for a while, the license may just need verification, which should allow it to be played offline for a while.

I know games work like this with Amazon's DRM.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And I'm going to move this to the Fire Talk forum to see if any of the Fire diehards that hang out there have any info (though most of them seem to have found the thread here...)

Betsy


----------

